# Green Lodge Naturopathic Centre



## jsp77 (Dec 14, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/Q8FA7E

After seeing a few reports floating arround and having a spare days holiday from work i decided to pay it a solo visit, tried to research it before arriving but drew a blank.It is set in 27 acres of Essex's countryside. Parked up and had a nice strole down the overgrown drive. I had a breif walk round first just see what was where and started in the newest of the buildings, a single story with bedrooms, bathrooms, lounge and kitchen etc. You can see from the price list that it wasn't a cheep stay.


https://flic.kr/p/Q1Jrk2


https://flic.kr/p/Q8FvfA


https://flic.kr/p/Q1Jje8


https://flic.kr/p/NUAYvb


https://flic.kr/p/NUAXhQ


https://flic.kr/p/PXZpvu


https://flic.kr/p/NXmT1c​
And then i wandered round the stables and barns


https://flic.kr/p/NXmQzF


https://flic.kr/p/QbXV8e


https://flic.kr/p/Q1J7vi


https://flic.kr/p/NUAMZ1


https://flic.kr/p/PC4vdG​
After leaving the stables I made my way to the coach house, entry was a bit sketchy due to the wet conditions.


https://flic.kr/p/PXZfHQ


https://flic.kr/p/QbXM1x


https://flic.kr/p/QbXHdx


https://flic.kr/p/Q1HYK8


https://flic.kr/p/NXmsMx


https://flic.kr/p/Q8F5AA


https://flic.kr/p/Q8F3BA


https://flic.kr/p/NUAuM5


https://flic.kr/p/Q1HNPr


https://flic.kr/p/Q8EYwS


https://flic.kr/p/NXmgY8


https://flic.kr/p/Q1HDna


https://flic.kr/p/PC46Gd


https://flic.kr/p/PC45Cu


https://flic.kr/p/Q1HxrH


https://flic.kr/p/Q1Hw2Z


https://flic.kr/p/Q8EJN9

*thanks for looking*


----------



## Rubex (Dec 14, 2016)

I love this report jsp, you got some really good shots. I think you know what room I'd be in lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

How unusual! your right the prices are silly,but there some really nice features lurking around.Great shots jsp.


----------



## bouncy (Dec 15, 2016)

And them prices were about 20 years ago!


----------



## Ferox (Dec 17, 2016)

Love the over grown external shots bud. Looks cool inside also. Dear do though


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I love this report jsp, you got some really good shots. I think you know what room I'd be in lol



Cheers Rubex, lol sadly the swimming room was covered up!




Ferox said:


> Love the over grown external shots bud. Looks cool inside also. Dear do though



Thanks Ferox, was a cool explore


----------



## Wrench (Jan 1, 2017)

I really rather like this.

Cool explore and good pics.

What's not to like?

Thanks for posting


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice, I enjoyed your photos.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2017)

Tbolt said:


> I really rather like this. Cool explore and good pics. What's not to like? Thanks for posting



Cheers Tbolt.



DirtyJigsaw said:


> Very nice, I enjoyed your photos.



I'm glad you liked it, thanks DJ


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2017)

That's a cracking find that JSP.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 3, 2017)

Like that a lot,super snaps


----------

